# Swissvax Endurance Pro



## TimG (Apr 2, 2008)

Never heard of this before and remembered reading it somewhere. Tried searching in DW but didn't saw anything. 

Anyone?


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Never heard of it.


----------



## TimG (Apr 2, 2008)

Searching and remembered where I saw it. Just thought of sharing what I've found. 

Looks like its a type of coating that needs IR light to cure. They mentioned it could last up to 2 years.

That's really something new coming from SV.


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Here it is available and costs 150eur:

http://www.swissvax.fi/PublishedService?file=page&pageID=3&action=view&groupID=480

I only read it at pirex post but didnt get any information from him or others


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

I believe this will be a pro /detailer only wax sealant that needs to be applied to warm panels 30deg or so.

Regards, Roy.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

closest swissvax one to come close to the endurance one above would probably be shield as that contains PTFE....


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

There is an offer in our german detailing forum at http://www.fahrzeugpflegeforum.de/b...nce-fahrzeugpflegeforum-de-hilft-den-kindern/ so I ordered 2x 4-5g of this prof. wax. I cant find many infos about this wax instead of of the already written sites as above. Hope to have it here soon so I´ll try it. So you have to work with this wax in warm and sunny weather, the paint should be in a temperature about 30 degrees.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

(c) by CleanerFreak at www.fahrzeugpflegeforum.de


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Roy said:


> I believe this will be a pro /detailer only wax sealant that needs to be applied to warm panels 30deg or so.





Bulla2000 said:


> ...the paint should be in a temperature about 30 degrees.


Bit poinless releasing in the UK then lol


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Give !!!


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

I´ll get my 2 samples tomorrow so I cant wait to have it here for a test in my garage (heated).


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

It looks a bit like Autobahn..


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Do they send samples to the uk


----------



## TimG (Apr 2, 2008)

Sweet! Do some reviews for the group please. :thumb:


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Or a link please


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Got my samples today. The wax smells very good, typically Swissvax I think. It smells a bit like Autobahn on the one hand, and on the other hand it smells like BoS. Hope to try it soon.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

I think the wax should be cured with special UV-lightning or something like that.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

It only needs warm temperatures about 30 degrees.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry to bump an old post.. but After training in Switzerland in January i'm very pleased to have received the first pot of this wax in the UK today!










This wax is only for sale to Swissvax Authourised detailers..


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice. We've had that for a few years here in Australia. 
Only for sale to Authorized detailers? Didn't think so here.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thats what I was told at the factory - as the application is a little different.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

looks great anyway! A friend of mine has it. Very durable wax!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

i had a nosey at that pot recently, well i say recently, it was probably september 2011. Looked very similar to shield, hope its good


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a pot of it in the states...good stuff in the winter..


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Miglior said:


> i had a nosey at that pot recently, well i say recently, it was probably september 2011. Looked very similar to shield, hope its good


The performance on my van is awesome at the moment Jay, and after it was applied in Switzerland early January it went and sat well below zero in the french alps for a good few days, before 2500 miles home. So I'm giving it a good test! Shield is on the panel next to it and was applied at the same time..


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

sounds good james


----------

